# New pics (pic Heavy)



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

So i thot i would post some new pics of Gizmo..Here they are...Hope everyone Enjoys them..


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Gizmo loves to get on my laptop all the time seems like s/he could be there all the time if i wasnt afraid of getting poop between my keys lol...


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Where could i get one at and would it fit the keyboard of my toshiba.. i have been trying to figure out what i could use that would still allow me to see the keys and is easy to clean...


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

A very beautiful 'tiel. Thank you for sharing those pictures.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Gizmo is so cute ! Amazon or Best buy would be a good place to find the cover for your exact keyboard


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

aw gizmo is too cute!!!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Guys... Shes photogenic when she wants to be...I love the first pics cuz thats how she walks around on my bed all the time unless she is on a mission to attack my computer and she chirps but very quietly almost so quiet u cant hear it haha... she also loves my ipad and cell phone but she loves the Computer the Most!!!!! RexiesMum i cant believe how gorgeous your babies have turned out!!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, Gizmo is adorable


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

JaimeS said:


> Aww, Gizmo is adorable


Thanks she is definitely something else... Glad i got her :tiel5:


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Gyzmo is a little cutie X x


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

nassrah said:


> Gyzmo is a little cutie X x


Thanks.. I love her more and more everyday... Shes kinda like velcro right now cuz shes molting and wants head scritches all the time for hours upon hours..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful pix...the 2nd pic she looks like she's doing the girl mating stance!!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Beautiful pix...the 2nd pic she looks like she's doing the girl mating stance!!


See thats what i thot to but wasnt sure soni snapped the pics while i had the chance....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That is definitely the butt in the air girl stance...I think Giz is a girl!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

ME TOOO she has been chatty but only if i dont pay attention to her and the colors of her new feathers show that she is in fact a girl...Thats fine by me so i figure when it comes time to buy a friend we will b trying to find a female if not i may consider a male but only if i can try and prevent an unwanted clutch


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww she is so cute


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

lperry82 said:


> Aww she is so cute


Thanks... I would love 2 pearls but i am thinking about a female lutino or lutino pearl if i can find one if not Im not sure what i want i guess it will be what ever i fall head over heels for like with Gizzy thats what drew me to her was the color she was @ the Petco 

Oh and She is finally losing those scraggly lookin tail feathers that were all broken... Shes only lost one so far but the others are sure to follow soon since she is still molting


----------

